

YouTube must take down explosive 'Innocence of Muslims' video in copyright suit - duked
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/26/5449826/google-youtube-must-remove-innocence-of-muslims-video-in-copyright-suit

======
iratedev
This is only temporary for now and from what I was reading from other sources
[1], Google may go back to court with the MPAA. I don't know how to feel about
this.

[1][http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140226/12103626359/horrif...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140226/12103626359/horrific-
appeals-court-ruling-says-actress-has-copyright-interest-innocence-muslims-
orders-youtube-to-delete-every-copy.shtml)

